# Mein Kernel kriegt nich' genug...



## Vaethischist (22. Mai 2002)

Moin!

Kurze Frage...hoffentlich auch mit kurzen Antworten...:

Ich hab einen neuen Kernel kompiliert, alles ging ohne Fehler und trotzdem kommt beim booten die Fehlermeldung "ran out of input data...", während er das Kernelimage dekomprimiert. *?*

Was soll ich'n damit anfangen?

...

SuSE 7.3, der vorher kompilierte Kernel hat funktioniert (hab lediglich noch 'n Soundtreiber einkompiliert)


----------



## Vaethischist (22. Mai 2002)

Ich antworte mir mal selber   

Der Fehler kommt dann, wenn man einen neuen Kernel kompiliert und hinterher dem lilo nix davon sagt (/sbin/lilo)...

Naja...dann werd ich mal mit meinem ollen lilo reden und melde mich hiermit ab...


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Mai 2002)

Vaethischist du koenntest dich bei Vaethischist gefälligst bedanken für die hilfe


----------



## Vaethischist (22. Mai 2002)

Wir reden nicht mehr miteinander...


----------

